# SE Asia AAAC Tour! -- SINGAPORE



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here we go again! And Singapore, we must do a better job of meeting this time!!

Here's my schedule. Please post below or contact me to meet up.

*Oceania Cruises*

FLIGHT TO HONG KONG 
Tuesday April 8, 2008 Hong Kong, China
Wednesday, April 9, Cruising The South China Sea
Thursday, April 10, Da Nang, Vietnam
Friday April 11 Cruising The South China Sea
Saturday April 12 Saigon (Ho Chi Minh City), Vietnam
Sunday April 13 Saigon (Ho Chi Minh City), Vietnam
Monday April 14 Cruising The Gulf Of Thailand
Tuesday April 15 Bangkok, Thailand
Wednesday April 16 Bangkok, Thailand
Thursday April 17 Ko Samui, Thailand
Friday April 18 Cruising The South China Sea
Saturday April 19 Singapore, Singapore
Sunday April 20 Kuala Lumpur (Port Klang), Malaysia
Monday April 21 Cruising The Strait Of Malacca
Tuesday April 22 Cruising The Andaman Sea
Wednesday April 23 Cruising The Bay Of Bengal
Thursday April 24 Cruising The Laccadive Sea
Friday April 25 Mangalore, India
Saturday April 26 Goa (Mormugao), India
Sunday April 27 Bombay(Mumbai), India
Monday April 28 Bombay(Mumbai), India
Tuesday April 29 Cruising The Arabian Sea
Wednesday April 30 Cruising The Arabian Sea
Thursday March 1 Salalah, Oman
Friday March 2 Cruising The Gulf Of Aden
Saturday March 3 Cruising The Red Sea
Sunday March 4 Cruising The Red Sea
Monday March 5 Cruising The Red Sea
Tuesday March 6 Luxor (Safaga), Egypt
Wednesday March 7 Luxor (Safaga), Egypt
Thursday March 8 Aqaba, Jordan
Friday March 9 Cruising The Red Sea
Saturday March 10 Suez Canal Transit
Sunday March 11 Cairo (Port Said), Egypt
Monday March 12 Cruising The Mediterranean Sea
Tuesday March 13 Athens, Greece
FLIGHT TO LAX


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=23355

Enjoy! :devil:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Concordia said:


> Enjoy! :devil:


 Concordia: That's the only reason I'm going! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Andy,

it would be an honor to meet you during your stopover in Singapore. Your website and advice was most crucial in getting me even remotely up to scratch on the art of menswear.

May I have more details on your itinerary in time to come?

Sincerely,
Kwang


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

tkteo said:


> Dear Andy,
> 
> it would be an honor to meet you during your stopover in Singapore. Your website and advice was most crucial in getting me even remotely up to scratch on the art of menswear.
> 
> ...


 Kwang:

Yes, we have several Forum members in Singapore. Maybe you can suggest a better place to meet than we did last time. We met last time at the Raffles outdoor bar. Maybe a bar that is air conditioned this time!! :icon_smile:

I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

tkteo has just suggested some alternative locations to the Raffles Hotel's outdoor bar:

The bars at Swissotel Stamford (formerly Westin Stamford and Plaza hotels), or at the Marina Mandarin/Oriental/Pan Pacific trio of hotels, or at Fullerton Hotel overlooking the pier.

How do any of these sound?


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh no, Andy joined the Navy and is doing a WESTPAC float!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

XdryMartini said:


> Oh no, Andy joined the Navy and is doing a WESTPAC float!! :icon_smile_wink:


 Bill:

It's more like the Butterfly!


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks like you are visiting many of the same liberty ports I used to frequent. :aportnoy: I wish I remembered them. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Singapore!*

Kwang (tkteo) has suggested meeting at the Equinox at the very top level of the Swisshotel. That sound good for everyone?

This is for Saturday April 19.


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

*hurray!*

yes, yes...sorry we missed you last time...crossed paths of trying to meet at Raffles. Equinox is great for dinner, I was there just on Thurs.


----------



## why18 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, it will be really nice to put a face to the member's nick. 

How about something Asian/Chinese and we can even bring our own wine?


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

hi guys,

I am from singapore too....great to meet up.

Andy, finally you're coming yah!

good I will pen down...any chance to have a contact list of people going?

pm me too..


----------



## xarope (Apr 26, 2006)

This sounds wonderful, I just hope I'm not away around that time. Speaking of which, I haven't seen a time mentioned yet, what will it be, lunch/dinner/brunch/drinks? And I sincerely hope the dress code is not white tie/tails!


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bars in Swissotel Stamford*

The Swissotel Stamford complex houses several bars and restaurants. I have copied and pasted below information on the bars from the official web site.

Note: It appears that the New Asia Bar would be too noisy for some decent conversation?

*INK Club Bar*
Level 1, Fairmont Singapore
An intimate club that draws you into its warm embrace, INK Club Bar is the perfect enclave for the hip and relaxed crowd. As the sun sets and darkness falls, 'live' music from the band entertains. An atmosphere of personalised service and an eclectic mix of fun and pleasure pervades at INK Club Bar.
For reservations, please call (65) 6431 6156.

*Lobby Court*
Level 1, Swissôtel The Stamford
Lobby Court is the perfect rendezvous and meeting place, offering a wide selection of international drinks as well as specialty drinks and hot beverages. 
At night, be entertained by our resident pianist while relaxing in the warm and cosy environment of the Lobby Court.
For enquiries, please call (65) 6431 6156.

*New Asia Bar*
Levels 71 & 72, Equinox Complex
This two-storey bar is the 'hottest' drinking and dining place in Singapore, complete with the latest music spun by the house DJ. The look is highly 'charged', distinguished by its liberal use of vibrant, saturated colour, non-conventional furnishings and floors slanting 20 degrees to spectacular perimetre views.
There are three main drinking bars offering the latest martinis and cocktails, as well as a wide range of international drinks.
Above the sounds of New Asia and overlooking the action below is the exclusive Club 72. At the highest point of the Equinox Complex, Level 72 offers incomparable views of Singapore.
For enquiries, please call (65) 6837 3322.

*City Space*
Level 70, Equinox Complex
This sophisticated city bar, with stunning views of tropical sunsets over the bustling city below, is located just off the arrival foyer.
This intimate lounge bar provides a luxurious, club-like atmosphere for discerning clientele. The mood is enriched by a pianist accompanied by vocals. A selection of prestige spirits, wines and cigars is complemented by excellent delicacies.
The ceiling comes alive with a galaxy of suspended crystal spheres, creating a continually changing spectrum of colours and lights.
For enquiries, please call (65) 6837 3322.

*Introbar*
Level 1, Swissôtel The Stamford
This ideal chill-out bar serves as the introduction and point of entry to the Equinox Complex. 
Sleek, elegant and contemporary, Introbar includes the Bartender's Bar, where cocktails are individually mixed at your table. An extensive selection of beverages, including the latest martinis, beers, wines and spirits await you.
For enquiries, please call (65) 6837 3322.


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

*The Post Bar @ Fullerton Hotel*

*Post Bar* at *Fullerton Hotel* also came to my mind, while I was visiting Oxford Tailor at OUB Centre.

From the official web site:

Offering luxurious accommodation in the heart of Singapore's arts and financial districts, The Fullerton Hotel Singapore is a masterpiece of understated comfort and elegance. Transformed from the Fullerton Building which was built in 1928, its rich heritage, neo-classical architecture and strategic location make it an inspiration to business and leisure travellers.

The Fullerton Hotel's prime location in the heart of the Civic District is in tandem with its rich history. Located in the Central Business District, the hotel is a 25-minute drive from Singapore Changi Airport, 12 minutes' from the Singapore Cruise Centre at HarbourFront and 10 minutes' from the Malayan Railway Station. It is also a short stroll from the Raffles Place Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) station.

For sight seeing options and tourist attractions, one need not look far - The Fullerton Hotel enjoys close proximity to Singapore's vibrant riverside entertainment belt of Boat Quay and Clarke Quay; and the cultural venues of Victoria Theatre and Concert Hall, Esplanade - Theatres on the Bay and the Asian Civilisations Museum. It is also within minutes from the shopping malls of Raffles City and Suntec City, as well as Orchard Road - Singapore's main shopping belt.

*Post Bar* at The Fullerton Hotel Singapore is a trendy bar where style-setters call its own. While it is certain to evoke comparisons with some of the world's most outstanding contemporary bars, Post Bar has a style which is distinctively its own. Everything here has been created to satiate the senses. The elements of design and colours have been integrated to provide a feast for the eye and ear. At Post Bar, guests can enjoy the finest selection of modern and classic martinis and signature original cocktails to chill-out and contemporary music.

Amidst the sophisticated look, feel and sounds at Post Bar are historical touches such as the original ceiling and pillars of the original General Post Office, making a trip here truly a feast for the senses. Post Bar can also be exclusively booked for day events, such as a breakfast meeting, formal lunch or private celebration. To find out more, please call our Catering team at 6877 8120 or 6877 8189, or email [email protected].[/B][/B]


----------



## xarope (Apr 26, 2006)

I didn't realise we were still deciding on a location. If that's the case, and it's only drinks (and fingerfood), we could also try the boathouse (or waterboat house?) that's across the road from the Fullarton (upstairs of Bacchus).


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For Singapore I have to be back on the ship before 6 PM (when it sails!!).

Also I'm going to leave this thread the Singapore Thread and add others for Hong Kong and Bangkok.


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello folks. I made a visit to the reservations desk at Equinox Complex, Swissotel. Here are the tentative arrangements, given that Andy has indicated that a lunchtime meeting is most accomodating of his schedule.

*Before 12pm:* Meet at *Intro Bar*, *Level 1*, Equinox Complex, Swissotel Stamford. Intro Bar is the entrance cum bar that leads to the rest of the Equinox restaurants and bars.

*12pm to 2:30pm:* Lunchtime reservation at the *Equinox Restaurant*, *Level 69*, for up to party of eight persons. (Not difficult to inform reservations if I need to add one or two more or if there are less persons confirmed.) Salad bar and desserts are buffet style. Main course is ala carte.

*2:30pm to 3:00pm:* Adjourn back to Intro Bar, while waiting for New Asia Bar to open.

*3:00pm* to whatever time Andy needs to head back to HarborFront: Drinks at *New Asia Bar*, *level 71*.

These arrangements are tentative of course. Should any of you have suggestions or better ideas, please do reply.

And also, here is the link to the bars and restaurants webpage for Swissotel Stamford:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

tkteo:

This sounds perfect!! THANKS! I'll be there.

All other Singapore Members - are you in?


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Andy said:


> Here we go again! And Singapore, we must do a better job of meeting this time!!
> 
> Here's my schedule. Please post below or contact me to meet up.
> 
> ...


*OCEANIC* 
Andy, I knew him when.


----------



## My View (Nov 17, 2003)

*I am in too!*

Great! I will be able to join you guys. Sorry I have not read the thread carefully. Has the time or venue been decided?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My View said:


> Great! I will be able to join you guys. Sorry I have not read the thread carefully. Has the time or venue been decided?


What tkteo has set up looks good to me:

*Before 12pm:* Meet at *Intro Bar*, *Level 1*, Equinox Complex, Swissotel Stamford. Intro Bar is the entrance cum bar that leads to the rest of the Equinox restaurants and bars.

*12pm to 2:30pm:* Lunchtime reservation at the *Equinox Restaurant*, *Level 69*, for up to party of eight persons. (Not difficult to inform reservations if I need to add one or two more or if there are less persons confirmed.) Salad bar and desserts are buffet style. Main course is ala carte.

*2:30pm to 3:00pm:* Adjourn back to Intro Bar, while waiting for New Asia Bar to open.

*3:00pm* to whatever time Andy needs to head back to HarborFront: Drinks at *New Asia Bar*, *level 71*.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We all need to PM (private message through this Forum) tkteo to confirm!


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

oops, gotta cancel. Will have to go to Tokyo that weekend. Apologies.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just left Ko Samui island in Thailand and on the way to Singapore!

Looking forward to seeing all the Singapore members tomorrow!!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Hope that wasn't Oceanic 815.:icon_smile:


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope to see as many of you tomorrow afternoon.

Please call or send me a text message at 9 2 2 6 1 7 5 7 to confirm.

The reservation is set for 8 persons, but the reservations folks at Equinox requested that I do the polite thing and let them know by 11am approx tomorrow if we will have less than 8 attending, including Andy.

Sincerely,
tkteo (Kwang)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

tkteo organized a great get together!! THANKS tkteo. xarope and his wife Dr. Sophia along with My View joined us for a wonderful lunch and some fun conversation.

My View was on his way to Italy, probably to buy shoes, when when he gets back we all have to ask him about his shoe shines in Korea!!

I was treated to lunch by the group. Thanks!! It was expensive, but on the 69th floor we had an exceptional view of Singapore. Great food.

Afterward xarope and the charming Dr. Sophia had to leave (xarope actually had a business crisis to solve!!) and tkteo, My View, and I went shopping at the mega shopping center next door.

We were very disappointed with the new Brooks Bros store. If any Brooks execs are reading this, please add some stock there. How about more than 3 pairs of shoes and maybe trousers in more than 5 sizes!!

Great time. Thank you!

I know, I know I'll work on photos.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Trying to download some photos, but it is very slow!! And at ship satellite telephone service, which is how I'm hooked to the internet it's not only slow but expensive!!!!


----------



## Oppressed Impressions (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Andy and fellow Singaporeans in the forum! I see that you guys had fun and I would have loved to have been there.

The Brooks Brothers store at Raffles City has terrible service on top of the poor selection of menswear. At least the one at Vivocity has pretty good service(esp. from Jonathan). 

Have a safe trip back on board


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Worked for a couple of hours, unsucessfully yesterday to put up photos at $1 per minute!!!

Got these up today:


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

hmm...clicking on the url, says page not found; Andy. 

Sorry I had to miss, but would love to see the pics.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

pchong said:


> hmm...clicking on the url, says page not found; Andy.
> 
> Sorry I had to miss, but would love to see the pics.


Opps, a typo!  Try this:


----------

